# Brisket on a Gas Grill ?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I know this is probably a sacrilegious subject here, but I will be out of town next week and designated griller on a relatives gas grill. What is the best method to get an acceptable brisket cooked on a gas grill? It does have three different burners, and a second higher level shelf above the cast iron grates. No lava rocks though, just deflector plates over each burner.

My plan A (never done this before) is to marinade overnight, then dry rub and wrap in foil and put it over the burner turned off with the other two on enough to get the grilll temp up to 350 inside. When the internal meat temp hits 150, I was going to unwrap it and put it directly over the burners after saucing it to get some bark. Do y'all think this would work? Any other suggestions?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would try and fashion some kind of smoker pan, maybe put some chips in a pan over one burner on high until it starts to smoke, then just keep the temp steady and keep adding chips/smoking.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've seasoned a brisket then cooked directly over the burners on high for about 20 minutes on each side to sear it...then wrap in foil and transfer to oven at 200 degrees for 9-10 hours.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I've seasoned a brisket then cooked directly over the burners on high for about 20 minutes on each side to sear it...then wrap in foil and transfer to oven at 200 degrees for 9-10 hours.


We both know someone that does something similar. He raves about it, but to me if there isn't any smoke it's just a pot roast.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

we do?


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

wet wood chips in a foil pouch over one lit burner. brisket (unwrapped) over the two unlit buners this should give you enough heat to keep the grill at 200+ (dont open the top if you dont have to) you should get some smoke in the meat, once the meat hits about 150 internal temp or somewere close to that, take it off, wrap it in foil (sometimes i have addd a little liquid coke or something) and put it in the oven set on 250-275 until internal temp on meat is around 195ish and the brisket passes the tooth pick test (should go in with little force) good luck. i have done a few this way before and they turned out ok.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks so much for the ideas.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

guy at deer camp did it, he put the brisket in an open turkey foil pan, added water as needed, wood chips under the fire


it worked , but was alot of trouble to do.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

liquid smoke, kraft bbq sauce, wrap in foil in oven over night... throw it on the grill next day and burn it for an hour or so

LOL


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I know this is probably a sacrilegious subject here, but I will be out of town next week and designated griller on a relatives gas grill. What is the best method to get an acceptable brisket cooked on a gas grill? It does have three different burners, and a second higher level shelf above the cast iron grates. No lava rocks though, just deflector plates over each burner.
> 
> My plan A (never done this before) is to marinade overnight, then dry rub and wrap in foil and put it over the burner turned off with the other two on enough to get the grilll temp up to 350 inside. When the internal meat temp hits 150, I was going to unwrap it and put it directly over the burners after saucing it to get some bark. Do y'all think this would work? Any other suggestions?


Brisket needs 190 - 195 internal temp to be tender. I wouldn't unwrap until almost that temp. otherwise you will dry it out on a gas grill.

The other option is to buy one of those really cheap offset smokers that will fit one brisket. My FIL in Indiana got one and I have made some outstanding briskets on it while visiting. You have to work a lot harder to keep the fire at the right temps, but they will suffice. This one is $64 and is pretty close to the one I use when I'm visiting.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=1029769488364199782#


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is a homemade smoker pan. I've done something similar to this, works well.

http://www.smoker-cooking.com/homemade-smokerwood-pan.html


----------



## Specks&Reds (Sep 27, 2009)

I know its late to reply but for what its worth. I smoke brisket on my built in gas grill all the time. usually do two at a time. I use real wood for most of the time and when a few hours left I wrap and use the gas burner to keep heat going. key is to block the ventilation on the hood (side and back/top) to slow oxygen flow and keep smoke against the meat.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Cartman said:


> We both know someone that does something similar. He raves about it, but to me if there isn't any smoke it's just a pot roast.


I tried it that way too once & was totally uninspired... It was edible but I didn't go back for seconds... Dogs thought it was pretty good though...


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I think Plan B should be to nix the brisket and get ribeyes for everyone...sometimes there are no acceptable shortcuts. IMHO, properly cooking a brisket is one task that has no shortcut.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

fishinfool said:


> wet wood chips in a foil pouch over one lit burner. brisket (unwrapped) over the two unlit buners this should give you enough heat to keep the grill at 200+ (dont open the top if you dont have to) you should get some smoke in the meat, once the meat hits about 150 internal temp or somewere close to that, take it off, wrap it in foil (sometimes i have addd a little liquid coke or something) and put it in the oven set on 250-275 until internal temp on meat is around 195ish and the brisket passes the tooth pick test (should go in with little force) good luck. i have done a few this way before and they turned out ok.


I use wood chips in the foil pouch on the gas grill too. Works great.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

hate to revive this old thread... just saw this on youtube:


----------

